# New member



## Fletch04 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi, just become the proud owner of a 2004 morro blue TT 3.2. One owner from new, 65k miles. Needs a bit of TLC and looking forward to getting it back into its original state. First impressions are that the engine is incredible and handling seems pretty good to me (in spite of what I have read).

The good:

DSG, haldex & timing chain have all been checked and so far no problems
no rust underneath as has lived its life in London
Most of the electrics work (bar the normal)

Things to sort

the previous owner clearly struggled with parking…will be sorting bodywork in January
pixelated instrument pod
door micro switch to be sorted
wheels need refurbishment
going to replace arb bushings as a little creaky over speed bumps (although probably not strictly necessary)

Looking forward to being part of the forum.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 sounds like it will be a nice one with a bit of TLC


----------

